# MAC - Rose Romance Swatches - Apr 09



## MAC_Whore (Jan 26, 2009)

Place all your *Rose Romance* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Rose Romance* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Rose Romance* colour story thread.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 24, 2009)

In daylight



Lipglass, Magnetique








Pigment, Mutiny








Pigment, Circa Plum








Eyeshadow, Shadowy Lady








Lovely Lily, Circa Plum, Mauvement, Lovely Lily on NC15 in daylight


----------



## Moxy (Feb 24, 2009)

In case you want more Mutiny:


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 24, 2009)

On NC 44


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks to damzelle007 on ebay


----------



## luhly4 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Mutiny pigment*


----------



## marciehelene (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## abbyquack (Feb 25, 2009)

l to r: Shadowy Lady, Creme de Violet, Mutiny Pigment





Mutiny Pigment:





Creme de Violet:





Shadowy Lady:


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 26, 2009)

I just got circa plum at CCO
on NC 44 skin


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 26, 2009)

Mutiny, Circa Plum, Magnetique on NC35 - no base






Flash:





No Flash:





Comparison:

Illegal Cargo (L) Circa Plum (R)

Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## makeupmami (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey ladies heres a swatch of magnetique l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For refrence i have lightly pigmented lips and im a NC 20/25, btw all pics r taken without flash and the l/g is a little bit darker In real life but still gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on my lips
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13688.jpg

magnetique
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13743.jpg

better view of magnetique
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13711.jpg

hey gurl heyyyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (face shot w/ magnetique)
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13700.jpg


----------



## jolener (Feb 27, 2009)

Circa Plum Pigment:
(no flash, but under lighting from desk lamp)










From Left to Right:
Circa Plum pigment, Illegal Cargo (frost), Shale(satin), Satin Taupe (frost)
UDPP as base, NW 20 skin, swatched on hand
(no flash, but under lighting from desk lamp)













this one is somewhat away from lighting:





away from lighting (this is more similar to real life b/c they swatch a lot darker than above):


----------



## crystrill (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are the C-THRU- Lippies. Sorry for the poor quality. I hate sucky swatches just as much as the next person but by the time I took the picture everything was dried up, etc. But something is always better than nothing, right?

The light pink is like a pearly pink color. The middle one reminds me of Ungaro, but not as dark. And the last color is a plummy color. I'll try to get a better swatch maybe, sorry!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 28, 2009)

NC-44 skin





*Left*: Mutiny p/g   *Right*: Shadowy Lady e/s


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 3, 2009)

Mutiny:








Circa Plum:


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 4, 2009)

Shadowy Lady Swatch


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 10, 2009)

lip swatch of Magnetique l/g (Frosted violet fuchsia) on unlined lips. there are violet-blue pearls in it!

**click for pics**


----------



## Lapis (Mar 18, 2009)

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...g?t=1237395654
Odyssey has an extra d, oops


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 26, 2009)

In daylight and on NC15 and the Artdeco Eyeshadow Base


Eyeshadow, Contrast
















Contrast, Deep Truth, Blue Flame, Star By Night


----------



## arl2267 (Mar 27, 2009)

Solar White (Frost)






Solar White (left), Vanilla Pigment (middle), Circa Plum (right). I used beige-ing shadestick as a base:











As you can see from the pictures, Solar White and Vanilla are very similar, the only difference is that Vanilla pigment has a golden pink shimmer to it, and Solar White only has the golden shimmer.


----------



## Risser (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks to Christellelin provides the photos of Summer Rose and Blush of Youth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*Summer Rose*





*Blush of Youth*


----------



## luhly4 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Solar white *eyeshadow


----------



## crystrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Trying one more time! I took these outside on my Blackberry, no flash... the sun was BRIGHT and HOTTTT.


----------



## Risser (Mar 30, 2009)

*All photos were shoot by Fujifilm F100fd in the MAC counter*

Sorry, There is a mistake on swatches of eyeshadows. 
Of Summer is a grayish pale purple and Et Tu, Bouquet is a pale golden pink.

I will share compared photos for eyeshadows with correct names tomorrow.
















--


----------



## Risser (Mar 31, 2009)

*All photos were shoot by Fujifilm F100fd in the MAC counter*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 1, 2009)

In daylight and on NC15 and the Artdeco Eyeshadow Base


Eyeshadow, Solar White








In comparison

Solar White, Rose Blanc, Magic Dust
Vanilla (Pigment)












In direct sunlight


----------



## Risser (Apr 1, 2009)

*In cool white fluorescent, shoot by Canon 350D with macro lens*


----------



## magi (Apr 2, 2009)

Solar White compared to "Cloudbound" (Pandamonium Quad) - "Illusionary / Burning Ambition" MES - "Gold Dusk" Pigment


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

*Erin, *


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 10, 2009)

Magnetique Lipglass on NW25 skin


----------



## Ernie (Apr 10, 2009)

Eyes: Painterly paintpot, Sugarshot ~ highlighter, Cakeshop shadestick with Silver Thorn shadow over it ~ crease, Butternutty shadestick with Et Tu Bouquet over it ~ lid. Nightfish fluidline top and bottom.

Cheeks: Blush of Youth ~ beauty powder

Lips: A Rose Romance l/s with Baby Sparks dazzleglass














NC15


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2009)

Blush of Youth Beauty Powder





NC15


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 12, 2009)

*Creme de Violet (Frost)*

In Sunlight:





With Flash:





Without Flash:





*Contrast (Velvet)*

In Sunlight:





With Flash:





Without Flash:


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Left to right
Silverthorn, Smoke & Diamonds, Arctic Grey


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Left to right: Silverthorn, Et Tu Bouquet, Of Summer


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Left to right: Summer Rose, Blush of Youth and Shy Beauty bpb


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 13, 2009)

All swatches on NC15 skin.  enjoy!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 14, 2009)

Left ~ Plink l/s, Right ~ Way to Love l/s




Left ~ Plink, Right ~ Way to Love


----------



## annielise (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Meryl (Apr 15, 2009)

Comparing *Flower Mist Dew* from Ungaro -- * Blush of Youth* from Rose Romance -- *Pretty Baby* from Hello Kitty

CLICK:


----------



## Meryl (Apr 16, 2009)

These are really sheer, you can barely see them on my NW15 arm.  I love them anyway.

From left to right:

 Of Summer e/s
Et Tu, Bouquet? e/s
Loving Touch See Thru Lip Colour
Way to Love l/s 
and the very last one on the right is Blush of Youth BP.

The last 2 pictures are comparisons of:

Left to right - Hush, Sweet Lust and Jest compared to Et Tu, Bouquet? 

Last picture - Pink Freeze and Of Summer.  CLICK:


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 16, 2009)

swatches on NC44 skin

_*clickable pics*_

*Eyeshadows*




*Lipsticks*





*Lipglasses*





*See Thru Lip Color*






*Gel Blush*






*Beauty Powder blushes*







I posted a swatch of Mutiny pigment earlier on this thread, but I think this pic shows a more accurate representation of this color.  (Mutiny is on the lid)


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2009)

Bunch of swatches from the last few days.
Love and Friendship n/p





Secret Crush See Thru Lip Colour




Steal My Heart lipglass over Secret Crush




Virgin Kiss lipglass over Secret Crush




Loving Touch See Thru Lip Colour 




Virgin Kiss lipglass over Loving Touch


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2009)

NC 15 skin, daylight
Cheeks~Perfect Topping MSF
Eyes~Painterley paintpot, Butternutty shadestick under brow and on the lid. Hush is under the brow, Of Summer in crease and Et Tu Bouquet on lid. Outer corner is Brown Down. Liner is Clinique's Black Honey.
Lips~Tender Tryst See Thru Lip Colour with Magnetique lipglass over it.










Tender Tryst See Thru Lip Colour




Tender Tryst See Thru Lip Colour with Magnetique lipglass over it


----------



## caramel_geek (Apr 18, 2009)

Indoor lighting, NC20 skin, no flash

Circa Plum, Mutiny (no base, applied dry)


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 18, 2009)

NC40, Asian with yellow undertones, dark brown eyes/hair.

Eyeshadows





General swatches





Up close - Blush of Youth 





Beauty Powders on NC40 - Outdoor





Beauty Powders on NC40 - Indoor





Beauty Powders on NC40 hand - up close





Love & Friendship - Indoor 





Love & Friendship - Outdoor


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2009)

e/s *Shadowy Lady*
e/s *Creme de Violet*
Pigment *Mutiny*
l/g *Magnetique* (mini version)





​


----------



## KarlaSugar (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 23, 2009)

swatches of the lipglasses and eyeshadows

**click for pics!**


----------



## Yushimi (Apr 23, 2009)

Here's the swatches as I promised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus a comparision with the OPI Done Out In Deco and MAC Love&Friendship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!!


----------



## redenvelope (Apr 24, 2009)

All swatches on NC15


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

*All Swatches on NC 30 Skin:

Circa Plum Pigment





From top: Virgin Kiss, Steal my Heart, Magnetique





Left: Rose Romance, Right: Way to Love



*


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 24, 2009)

A Rose Romance l/s with Virgin Kiss l/g:






Et Tu Bouquet e/s on the lid, Silverthorn in the crease.  Summer Rose BP on NW15 skin, Rose Romance l/s and Virgin Kiss l/g:


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 24, 2009)

Magnetique lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












A Rose Romance lipstick





L-R: Plink!, A Rose Romance, Lovelorn, Fast Thrill lipsticks








PS: Fast Thrill looks a little off in the picture, but its nothing like Rose Romance

Silverthorn eyeshadow





L-R: Smoke & Diamonds, Silverthorn, Electra





Summer Rose BP 





L-R: Summer Rose BP and Flower Mist Dew BP (from Ungaro Collection)









Just A Pinch gel blush





L-R: Just A Pinch (somewhat blended) , Benetint pocket pal lip/cheek stain





Love & Friendship nail polish


----------



## rarity (Apr 24, 2009)

Magnetique with Song & Dance on top.  It's much brighter IRL.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 25, 2009)

make your own rose fix+:


----------



## ashpardesi (Apr 27, 2009)

...........


----------



## Sanderlees (Apr 27, 2009)

Top: Magnetique
L to R: Silverthorn, Just a Pinch, Way to Love, Rose Romance, Summer Rose


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's Blush Of Youth, sorry I forgot to swatch the Gel Blush but I'll add it later with Silverthorn.

I'm actually disapointed that it was hard to build the colour on my skin. I guess I'll be selling it.





















Silverthorn and Just A Pinch Gel Blush


----------



## mrsjakeryan (Apr 29, 2009)

so my camera isn't that great at swatch photos... but here are a couple comparisons of MAC e/s, hopefully this helps a little!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the RR e/s are between **)

top row: jest, shore leave
bottom row: french cuff, *et tu bouquet?*
Attachment 8539


Attachment 8540

top row: *of summer*, wintersky
bottom row: illegal cargo, seedy pearl
Attachment 8541


Attachment 8542

top row: idol eyes, *silverthorn*
bottom row: arctic grey, alum
Attachment 8543


----------



## kyoto (Apr 30, 2009)

Et Tu Bouquet? and Silverthorn on NC50 skin


----------



## Miss QQ (May 1, 2009)

Fix+ Rose






Love & Friendship (1 coat)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 2, 2009)

In daylight



Beauty Powder - Summer Rose











Summer Rose, Coygirl, Stark Naked








Eyeshadow - Silverthorn







Word of Mouth MES
row 1: Alum, Cumulus, Knight
row 2: Swan Lake, Silverthorn, Anti-Establishment







In daylight and on NC15 and the Artdeco e/s base

Word of Mouth MES
row 1: Alum, Cumulus, Knight
row 2: Swan Lake, Silverthorn, Anti-Establishment
(same order as the picture of the e/s pots above)













Nail Lacquer - Love & Friendship








Eyeshadow - Et Tu, Bouquet?


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2009)

*Et Tu, Bouquet?
Steal my Heart
Magnetique
Summer Rose
Just A Pinch
Blush of Youth*​





*Creme de Violet* (perm line)
*Mutiny* (Naughty Nauticals)
​





*Summer Rose
Blush of Youth*
​





*Just A Pinch* gel blush on NC 25 skin
​










*Virgin Kiss* on NC 25 skin, pigmented lips
​


----------



## tigress (May 2, 2009)

Two coats + top coat


----------



## AddictoLipstick (May 4, 2009)

Between NC 45 AND NC 50 SKIN

mac rose romance collection.jpg
*Photos of the Collection *
mac rose romance collection 2.jpg 
mac rose romance collection 3.jpg 
*Swatches of Magnetique, A Rose Romance, Way To Love*
mac rose romance collection 4.jpg 
*Swatches of Circa Plum, Silverthorn , and Of Summer ( Light purple)*
mac rose romance collection 5.jpg
*Swatches of Just a Pinch Gel Blush and Summer Rose Beauty Powder.














*


----------



## mjacqueline (May 8, 2009)

Just A Pinch swatched on NC35 skin. 

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...n/P5060492.jpg


----------



## AngelBunny (May 9, 2009)

A Rose is a Rose quad ... on NC15 skin.


----------



## caramel_geek (May 10, 2009)

swatches on NC20 skin with no base. Indoor lighting with no flash.

Circa Plum, Mutiny


----------



## partymartyw (May 10, 2009)

NC20


----------



## claralikesguts (May 11, 2009)

2 coats + seche vite.


----------



## caramel_geek (May 11, 2009)

Comparing Silverthorn to other grays and silvers from MAC.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 16, 2009)

Swatches for the Rose is a Rose quad, in different lighting

**clickable pics*

*


----------



## kittykit (May 17, 2009)

Silverthorn e/s


----------



## Tahti (May 18, 2009)

Swatched on very pale skin, in natural light ;


----------



## kyoto (May 21, 2009)

A Rose Is A Rose Quad (Left to Right): Solar White, Seeds of Love, Petal Worship, Contrast.


----------



## Karrie (May 22, 2009)

et, tu bouquet?, silverthorn, of summer




Blush of Youth




Summer Rose




Rose Romance, Way to Love




secret crush, loving touch




just a pinch




love&friendship


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 22, 2009)

In daylight and on NC15


Gel Blush - Just A Pinch








Just A Pinch roughly blended, Just A Pinch, Benefit - Benetint, Benetint roughly blended








Beauty Powder - Blush Of Youth












Beauty Powders - Flower Mist Dew, Blush Of Youth


----------



## claralikesguts (May 22, 2009)

Solar White, Seeds of Love, Petal Worship, Contrast


----------



## Half N Half (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Karrie (May 23, 2009)

my Way To Love Facechart Look:


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 24, 2009)

MAC Silverthorn eyeshadow. This was so hard to capture on camera. Beautiful colour.

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Purity (Jun 1, 2009)

Summer Rose beauty powder






Just a pinch gel blush






Silverthorn eyeshadow






Silverthorn, Summer rose, just a pinch (heavily applied)






Magnetique lipglass, Secret crush see thru lip colour






Magnetique lipglass






Secret crush see thru lip colour






Secret crush (left) vs. Not so shy from Emanuel Ungaro collection (right)

All swatches on NW20 skin/medium pigmented lips.


----------



## Karrie (Jun 12, 2009)

I love this Quad


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## marce89 (Jul 21, 2009)

Pic 1. Eyeshadows L-R: (Et Tu, Bouquet? - Of Summer - Créme de Violet - Silverthorn - Shadowy Lady) + Just A Pinch Gel Blush

Pic 2 + 3. Lip Products L-R: Way To Love - A Rose Romance - Odyssey
Secret Crush - Loving Touch - Tender Tryst
Virgin Kiss - Steal My Heart - Magnetique

Pic 4. Pigments L-R: Mutiny - Circa Plum


----------

